# Rate My Desktop!



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Here's mine...Rate it from 1-10, 10 being awesome.


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Here's mine...Rate it from 1-10, 10 being awesome.


i see nothing, so it gets a 0


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Here's mine...Rate it from 1-10, 10 being awesome.


You have a blank desktop?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Your desktop sucks .. doesn't look like it even exists

0 from me

my work dsktop


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

^ maybe some day he will win like tom brady but i dont think so


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I rate Jewelz 7, I like Manning but not that much :throwup:


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

tom brady isn't too exciting this year


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

he cant win the super bowl every year. manning has never been to the super bowl never mind win 3 out of 4.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

lol we're derailing this thread....yeah desktop, it's great


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

hey danny boy, is it the everest on your desktop ? Here's my...the everest


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LOL danny boy, u made your desktop icons resemble the mountain lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Matc: Yep! Do you climb? I give yours a 9.9 (need to arrange th icons like mine







)


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

nah i don't climb but if I had the money i would..espcially for the Everest it mus be awesome to climb that


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> nah i don't climb but if I had the money i would..espcially for the Everest it mus be awesome to climb that


The money!? Sign up at an indoor gym, its cheap and you can get lssons for like $25/3 hour session.

Everest is a brutal climb. Ever read the book "Into Thin Air"? Its a great retelling of an Everest climb gone wrong, true story too, very famous book.

Anyways, c'mon people! POST EM UP! Minimize all your windows, hold ALT then press "Print Screen" key. Then you go to Paint, and paste the image and save it! Easy shmeezy.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Matc: Yep! Do you climb? I give yours a 9.9 (need to arrange th icons like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

here's mine without icons
View attachment 79018


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

[/quote]The money!? Sign up at an indoor gym, its cheap and you can get lssons for like $25/3 hour session.

Everest is a brutal climb. Ever read the book "Into Thin Air"? Its a great retelling of an Everest climb gone wrong, true story too, very famous book.

Anyways, c'mon people! POST EM UP! Minimize all your windows, hold ALT then press "Print Screen" key. Then you go to Paint, and paste the image and save it! Easy shmeezy.


> no it's a lot more expensive here like 200 $ the course. What happened to the climbers in that book ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

bassfisherman said:


> here's mine without icons
> View attachment 79018


9/10 for having the WMP thing at the bottom red! WTF is that?

Sweet pic tho Bass, good choice.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> here's mine without icons
> View attachment 79018


9/10 for having the WMP thing at the bottom red! WTF is that?

Sweet pic tho Bass, good choice.
[/quote]
that's the windows media player toolbar

The pic is from when i was in Florida last year. it's the sunset facing the gulf of mexico.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

bassfisherman said:


> here's mine without icons
> View attachment 79018


9/10 for having the WMP thing at the bottom red! WTF is that?

Sweet pic tho Bass, good choice.
[/quote]
that's the windows media player toolbar

The pic is from when i was in Florida last year. it's the sunset facing the gulf of mexico.
[/quote]

I know, but make that silver!


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

View attachment 79024
MINE


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

9.5/10 for the extreme factor. God I love skiing!


----------



## wffsoccer (Sep 3, 2005)

How bout a pic of my actual monitor, its a 10















hopefully it resizes it...


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

sregor- god that is a pimpin ass vector 10/10

its not nudity if it doesnt show anything :laugh:


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

patriotsfan said:


> ^ maybe some day he will win like tom brady but i dont think so


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't know if you will like mine or not - I am an atheist but for some reason like the darkness of the pic.

nevermind - mine won't attach for some reason


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

"dipset.taliban" 10


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

here is the one I have at home


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

View attachment 79061


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> "dipset.taliban" 10


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> here is the one I have at home


WoW.... Jewelz!
I didnt know u were from Seattle!?
When u move there??

Why dont u guys put pictures on ur backgrounds, of the ones that you took yourself?
Get a real desktop :rasp:


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Here's my PC and MAC Desktop pictures...


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

dipset.taliban said:


> sregor- god that is a pimpin ass vector 10/10
> 
> its not nudity if it doesnt show anything :laugh:


Yea i got it at deviantART.com, some extremely talented people over there, and that wallpaper looked so hot, plus it matches my tool bar.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

:nod:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

View attachment 79073


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

im working ont rying top piost minds, but I cant find it on Cichlidmandness.

goddamn it. One of those fockrs amde a thread but i shall searh for it ina mintue.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Gordeez said:


> im working ont rying top piost minds, but I cant find it on Cichlidmandness.
> 
> goddamn it. One of those fockrs amde a thread but i shall searh for it ina mintue.


I just bumped it earlier you tard. hahaha.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> im working ont rying top piost minds, but I cant find it on Cichlidmandness.
> 
> goddamn it. One of those fockrs amde a thread but i shall searh for it ina mintue.


I just bumped it earlier you tard. hahaha.








[/quote]
I saw
















View attachment 79094


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

How do you take save a picture of your desktop? I use StyleXP and it's badass for customizing your desktop.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

watermonst3rs said:


> How do you take save a picture of your desktop? I use StyleXP and it's badass for customizing your desktop.


prtscrn button, then open paint or something and hit paste, then save.

my desktop all leeted out.









for you geeks, note the uptime of the server in the top terminal. coming up on 102 days.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Drew said:


> How do you take save a picture of your desktop? I use StyleXP and it's badass for customizing your desktop.


prtscrn button, then open paint or something and hit paste, then save.

my desktop all leeted out.









for you geeks, note the uptime of the server in the top terminal. coming up on 102 days.















[/quote]

drew, what exactly is the prtscrn button?


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> sregor- god that is a pimpin ass vector 10/10
> 
> its not nudity if it doesnt show anything :laugh:


DURKA DURKA JIHAD!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> How do you take save a picture of your desktop? I use StyleXP and it's badass for customizing your desktop.


prtscrn button, then open paint or something and hit paste, then save.

my desktop all leeted out.









for you geeks, note the uptime of the server in the top terminal. coming up on 102 days.















[/quote]

drew, what exactly is the prtscrn button?
[/quote]
Funny, if your joking...

If your not...Well in the old days before Windows it printed the screen..but now it just takes a picture of your current screen image so that you can paste it in paint and do whatever to it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> How do you take save a picture of your desktop? I use StyleXP and it's badass for customizing your desktop.


prtscrn button, then open paint or something and hit paste, then save.

my desktop all leeted out.









for you geeks, note the uptime of the server in the top terminal. coming up on 102 days.















[/quote]
Nothing but Useless Numbers.







Nice Backgorund though


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

View attachment 79115


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

Azeral said:


> View attachment 79115


I give Az a 10 for openly displaying his porn files for me to copy


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i got a laptop with no printer, when i press prnt scrn it doesnt capture any picture, or paste into paint. i guess i need a printer.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

watermonst3rs said:


> i got a laptop with no printer, when i press prnt scrn it doesnt capture any picture, or paste into paint. i guess i need a printer.


since you have a laptop there is a functiln key you need to press while pressing prnt scrn. should be near the windows and ctrl button in the bottom left of your keyboard.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

thanks drew right on the money, worked perfect. here's 2 desktops i just swap out with styleXP


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

couple more themes with transparency


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

can you post the background for the last screenshot?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

no prob


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

View attachment 79125


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

killarbee said:


> View attachment 79125


damn her amrs and lges are covering the parts that are important.

LOL u know what u should do get a pic of a hot naked girl make it ur bacjgorund then put ur desktop icons over he bad parts.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

.wrty


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

dannyboy, your desktop is only a picture of a mountain. henry79 looks almost 3d...10


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

killarbee said:


> View attachment 79125


damnnnnnn........who is that?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I don't know, but I'd like to see some more.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Drew said:


> I don't know, but I'd like to see some more.


joy behrman google will do the trick


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

How bout this
View attachment 79161


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> How bout this
> View attachment 79161


I am all about the "Mafia" !!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> How bout this
> View attachment 79161


I am all about the "Mafia" !!








[/quote]
Got it for 10 bucks too!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> How bout this
> View attachment 79161


I am all about the "Mafia" !!








[/quote]
Got it for 10 bucks too!
[/quote]

I actually meant the thing that's behind your "Mafia" icon









(unless you got that for 10 bucks ?)


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> How bout this
> View attachment 79161


YAY u did what i askd








Now remove all icons.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Here's my current desktop:


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Here's my current desktop:


it would of been better porn but otherwise good. Id say 8.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

rocker said:


> Here's my current desktop:


it would of been better porn but otherwise good. Id say 8.
[/quote]

Porn..nah..Maybe a pic of Vida Guerra half naked would do...But alas, I can't because my girlfriend gets all jealous...And its annoying always having to explain to her that is just a picture.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Here's my current desktop:


it would of been better porn but otherwise good. Id say 8.
[/quote]

Porn..nah..Maybe a pic of Vida Guerra half naked would do...But alas, I can't because my girlfriend gets all jealous...And its annoying always having to explain to her that is just a picture.








[/quote]
LOL women........

whos Vida Guerra? Post some pics.

like 4 or 5 plz


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

rocker said:


> Here's my current desktop:


it would of been better porn but otherwise good. Id say 8.
[/quote]

Porn..nah..Maybe a pic of Vida Guerra half naked would do...But alas, I can't because my girlfriend gets all jealous...And its annoying always having to explain to her that is just a picture.:laugh:
[/quote]
LOL women........

whos Vida Guerra? Post some pics.

like 4 or 5 plz








[/quote]

Here's my favorite pics of her:


























If you want to see a whole bunch of pics of her...go here:
http://wackyweaselworld.com/vidaGuerra/vida.html


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

is she that girl on that show "latin lover"


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I have no idea...I don't know too much about her...other then fact that...

SHE'S HOT AS HELL!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I have no idea...I don't know too much about her...other then fact that...
> 
> SHE'S HOT AS HELL!


o
well its a porn show that airs on thursday to sunday on the latino chanell thats 28 for us in canada at 1 am. My friends watch it lol.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

here is a change of pace from all the porno that the mods are ignoring...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I don't understand how people can have all those icons all over their desktop...

Its so unorganized.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Here are two that i have.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

this is my wallpaper....I hope this is alright to post (after all, it's fine art)

edited


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

mrbmum33 said:


> this is my wallpaper....I hope this is alright to post (after all, it's fine art)


Im sure it aint according to Fido


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

cool artwork, but i dont think ur allowed to post that







better remove it before the mods ee


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this is my picture seperate from its actual desktop view. shows it better
View attachment 79311


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

aliens rock


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> How bout this
> View attachment 79161


I am all about the "Mafia" !!








[/quote]
Got it for 10 bucks too!
[/quote]

I actually meant the thing that's behind your "Mafia" icon :laugh:

(unless you got that for 10 bucks ?)
[/quote]
Ah I see...I'm a lil slow


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is the Actual Desktop, Lessies


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

giggity giggity gig


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> giggity giggity gig

































alright


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Here is my desktop. There are no icons under thye fire fox browser i just wanted to show how my browser looks with the theme
I use Tune Up2006, i used to have style xp but i noticed that it hogs alot of the processes.
rate it out of 10 please
View attachment 79343


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

here we go...


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

DucatiRave21 said:


> here we go...


I like the toolbar on the top
Does the tool bar on the top work or is it just decoration, and if it does work what program is it called.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

it works. it's called Aquadock


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

View attachment 79447


----------

